

Everything Causes Cancer - tokenadult
http://www.sciencebasedmedicine.org/everything-causes-cancer/

======
headShrinker
The title is misleading. It seems the point of the article is there is so much
noise in the statistical gathering of data, that nothing can be determined.

There is no smoking gun as to the cause of cancer, and it appears it has been
with vertebrates at least since the Jurassic period. My self-appointed cancer
avoidance system consists of: avoid factory foods as much as possible, avoid
factory produced chemicals as much as possible (including shampoo or sun
screen, counterintuitive I know), avoid high energy particles as much as
possible, avoid potential heavy metal contamination as much as possible.

